# Best 120GB SSD for OS and programs



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm looking to replace my current 64GB SSD with a 120GB sata 3 drive, and I've love to get some opinions from everyone.  Obviously I'd like to get the fastest considering they are all in the similar price range and with similar numbers, at least in sequential speeds, but I want to weigh speed against other variables, such as possible problems or bsods, longevity, and the like.  In the near future, I want to get a second of whatever I do purchase for RAID 0...

I'm looking at these 3 SSD's:

Corsair Force GT 120GB
Corsair Force Series GT CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" 120G...

ADATA s511 120GB
ADATA S511 Series AS511S3-120GM-C 2.5" 120GB SATA ...

Patriot Pyro SE 120GB
Patriot Pyro SE PPSE120GS25SSDR 2.5" 120GB SATA II...

I've been leaning toward the Corsair due to seemingly better numbers and the good experience I've had with my current Corsair SSD.  If you all don't mind, what do you suggest I go with?  I appreciate the assistance in advance

If there is a comparable drive that I missed, feel free to suggest it.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a thought you ever thought of using the SSD as a HDD cache though intels RST ?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have had a Corsair Force 3 for roughly 4 months in my desktop and it has had zero problems or slowdowns. My dad also got a 180GB Force 3 GT and it has worked great in his laptop (although he only has 3Gb/s SATA ports). I know nothing about the other drives unfortunately, but I can speak highly of Corsair's Sandforce based SSDs.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2012)

Plextor M3

Plextor M3 Series PX-128M3 2.5" 128GB SATA III Int...


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Just a thought you ever thought of using the SSD as a HDD cache though intels RST ?



If I'm not mistaken, that's only available on z68 motherboards



Jstn7477 said:


> I have had a Corsair Force 3 for roughly 4 months in my desktop and it has had zero problems or slowdowns. My dad also got a 180GB Force 3 GT and it has worked great in his laptop (although he only has 3Gb/s SATA ports). I know nothing about the other drives unfortunately, but I can speak highly of Corsair's Sandforce based SSDs.



Good to hear good reviews!  I believe all these have sandforce controllers. The one linked below has a Marvell controller, but I haven't looked at those at all yet. 



AthlonX2 said:


> Plextor M3
> 
> Plextor M3 Series PX-128M3 2.5" 128GB SATA III Int...


 
That drive seems to have substantially slower write speeds. Any word on the Marvell controller?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 20, 2012)

what matters is the drive with data on it,not the advertised speeds. when you fill the drive half full you will find most drives are crippled because there is no longer the provisioning that gives it - its original speed


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Feb 20, 2012)

i own the S510 and for its price their unbeatable, just make sure to flash it to the newest firmware before installing windows on it, if you must request the newest firmware from Adata directly, 

Its a damn solid SSD got my 120GB for $120


----------



## manofthem (Feb 20, 2012)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i own the S510 and for its price their unbeatable, just make sure to flash it to the newest firmware before installing windows on it, if you must request the newest firmware from Adata directly,
> 
> Its a damn solid SSD got my 120GB for $120



Yeah, I remember you posted about it a while back in another thread (s510 or m4), and that's what made me seriously consider it. Looks solid


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 20, 2012)

Samsung 830. The best out there.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd go with the A-DATA S510.


----------



## yangwangbrock (Feb 22, 2012)

What about Patriot Wildfire 120 GB?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2012)

OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III ...

550 MB/s read, 500 MB/s write

What's not to love?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

Get any Sandforce-2281 controlled drive from a company that you trust and that has an update that fixed the horrible bugs the drives had. 

Or, get a Samsung 830 or Crucial m4 SSD if you want a different controller. Try to find a deal for about $1/GB and you should be mighty happy. You can get really specific with toggle nand vs. non-toggle nand, etc. If I've got over 500MB/s read at $1/GB, I'm happy.

I got the Pyro myself while it was a shell shocker, and it had a $40 MIR. Also, I've had two Corsair Force (SATA 2 3Gbps) drives die on me, so I wanted to go with something slightly different for now at least.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Im telling you man get the Plextor, it uses toshiba's new 24nm nand, it really is an awesome drive. also whats not to like about a 5 year warranty. no other company out there gives you that!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 22, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III ...
> 
> 550 MB/s read, 500 MB/s write
> 
> What's not to love?



Lol, the reliability.

I'm quite happy with my intel drive but if I had my time over again I'd probably go with a crucial M4, the only drive out there that seems to be fast, reliable, and priced quite well.

my 2 cents


----------

